# HO Vulcan 50-ton Duplex locomotive



## railandsail (Jan 28, 2009)

Can anyone contribute some knowledge about the real prototype engine as well as the somewhat rare United/PFM brass model ??

I have one and love the looks of it. Mine runs like a charm, but I've heard tell of some problems with the gearing in some of them??


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Found some information on this forum that should help >>> http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=123638

The flexible coupling seems to be the biggest problem with them, NWSL might have a fix though, they're usually pretty good about those things.


----------



## cwalsh (Jun 8, 2011)

Are there any drawings out there of the larger (above 50T) vulcan duplexes?
how about drawings of a Kitson Meyer 2-6+6-2 ( build # 5400)


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

That model is BRILLIANT! Never seen anything like it. Does anybody know how much do they run for, if you find one? If you can find one. That is BRILLIANT! -


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well that is a brass engine so it can vary from 200-800 dollars depending on its condition and which company made it.


----------

